# thanksgiving dinner on the 'hoof'



## begleytree (Aug 14, 2006)

pic from the trailcam a few days ago. I can already smell one cooking!!
-Ralph


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 15, 2006)

My back yard


----------



## cord arrow (Aug 15, 2006)

outside bedroom window...

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37057&stc=1&d=1155644652


----------



## okietreedude1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ralph,

that looks like a homemade feeder....mind giving up the directions on making one? and what about a closer up pic?

Thanks,


----------



## hobby climber (Aug 16, 2006)

This was taken by a friend of mine last winter looking out his patio door. He tells me that they sometimes roost on his roof if the snow gets to deep in the bush. HC


----------



## colverpa (Sep 2, 2006)

always have turkeys around here in winter..leave in hunting season


----------

